# macbook pro chauffe trop



## mousaid_88 (1 Juillet 2008)

je viens d'acheter un macbook pro et je sais pas si c'est normale ou non  mon mac se chauffe trop  écran et  tout je suis nouveaux sur mac . 
merci d'avance .


----------



## kisco (1 Juillet 2008)

Salut,

à mon avis c'est normal, surtout depuis qu'il fait si chaud dehors.

Attention toutefois à ne pas le poser sur du tissus (coussin, lit,etc) car il évacue la chaleur par sa coque, surtout dessous. Le top, c'est un bureau en verre.

Sinon le mieux c'est de le sur-élever pour laisser passer l'air dessous.

Fait quelques recherches on en a déjà parlé par ici 


Et si le processeur surchauffe vraiment, il s'éteindra d'un coup tout seul. Là ça peut devenir inquiétant !


----------



## manustyle (1 Juillet 2008)

Je l'utilise quasiment que sur mon canapé et lit, chauffe pas plus que mon ancien PWB G4 


A propos de chauffe, le portable est livré avec une feuille de plastique qui protège écran/clavier, est-il préférable de s'en séparer afin que la chaleur s'évacu mieux ?


----------



## aragot10 (1 Juillet 2008)

j ai le dernier model mais je trouve que ca chauffe dur quand meme et c'est pas rassurant!

il est tres beau mais franchement je sent qu'il a mal ete etudier quand meme?


----------



## lifenight (1 Juillet 2008)

Il vaut mieux enlever les plastiques, j'ai du mal à comprendre ceux qui les laissent ... L'air chaud s'echappe aussi du clavier, partout où l'air est suceptible de s'échapper.

Mon ancien Macbook pro restait froid, il était posé sur une table en verre. (c'était un core duo)


----------



## Dorian.fr (1 Juillet 2008)

Le MBP est étudié pour évacuer la chaleur quand meme, il est en alu et pour ça il faut bien sur laisser s'échapper la chaleur par tous les endroits susceptibles au passage d'air (comme dit au dessus, clavier et dessous du mbp). donc bien sur pas de lit ou surface molle... enfin je le redis pour la Nième fois sur ce forum j'imagine.

par contre je suis d'accord que ça chauffe vite c'est pareil chez moi... ça a été dit dans ce topic.

c'est pas forcément inquiétant, mais télécharge le widget *IstatPro* et l'appli *SMCfancontrol*, pour monitorer la température du proc et autres composants, la vitesse des ventilos et tout le basard... ça peut s'avérer utile en cas de grosse chaleur.


----------



## Zol (2 Juillet 2008)

Je vois que je ne suis pas le seul à trouver que le MBP chauffe dur. 
J'en ai un depuis un mois seulement. Récemment, j'ai travailler pendant deux ou trois heures non stop, en particulier, un projet graphique avec "The Gimp" et le iStat Pro indiquait 80° pour la GPU Diode ! De toute façon, il est déjà à 50°, écran allumé, mais sans activité. J'ai entendu dire de la part de Macusers avertis que la température de la diode ne devrait pas dépasser 60°.
Est-ce que ces 80° sont dangereux pour la machine ? Et si oui, que faire ?


----------



## Dorian.fr (2 Juillet 2008)

Je sais pas trop à quoi ca correspond cette GPU Diode, mais la mienne est à 70° en ce moment, sur une table en dur, et avec juste firefox et aMSN d'ouvert, ca craint un peu!


----------



## Karb0ne (2 Juillet 2008)

Dorian.fr a dit:


> Je sais pas trop à quoi ca correspond cette GPU Diode, mais la mienne est à 70° en ce moment, sur une table en dur, et avec juste firefox et aMSN d'ouvert, ca craint un peu!



GPU=Graphic Processor Unit

C'est le "processeur" de la carte graphique, GPU Diode correspond donc à la sonde de température intégrée à ce processeur.

Celle qui t'intéresse c'est celle intégrée du CPU (CPU Diode), il y aussi la diode montée sur l'extérieur du CPU qui est normalement plus froide que la première!

Pour information les GPU sont plus endurant en plage de température que les CPU, il n'est pas rare de voir chez certains gamers des GPU pouvant monter à plus de 90°, il me semble même que chez Nvidia le GPU supporte jusqu'à plus de 115°C!


----------



## Dorian.fr (2 Juillet 2008)

Merci Karbone, je me demandais un peu ce que c'était


----------



## Karb0ne (2 Juillet 2008)

De rien cela fait plaisir de pouvoir répondre à des questions constructive...

Sinon pour en revenir au sujet principal je pense qu'il ne faut pas trop s'inquiéter tant que la température du CPU n'excede pas les 75°. On m'a toujours dit que dans l'idéal il faut que le CPU ne monte jamais au dessus de 60 ou 65°. Sur mon ancienne bête de course PC maintenant à le retraite, le CPU est à 26°C en idle et à 40°C en full charge mais bon j'ai un radiateur énorme et un ventilo de 120mm dessus.


----------



## sarahmoon (2 Juillet 2008)

Une seule chose à faire : surélever l'ordi en mettant de chaque côté un livre de poche. Ça aère le dessous de la coque et laisse libre la ventilation. J'ai un bureau en verre et je le fais quand même, conseil de mon installateur pro.


----------



## Dorian.fr (2 Juillet 2008)

Perso je m'amuse pas à faire ça à chaque fois, sinon *ça ruine totalement l'intérêt de payer plus cher pour la portabilité*... les gens qui achètent le MBP veulent pouvoir le trimballer ça paraît logique. S'il faut emmener ses livres de poche partout ça craint!
Je le fais que le soir quand je me pose au lit et que le seul endroit pour le poser, c'est une chaise molle à coté de moi sur lequel la température monte drastiquement!


----------



## Zol (3 Juillet 2008)

Karb0ne a dit:


> De rien cela fait plaisir de pouvoir répondre à des questions constructive...
> 
> Sinon pour en revenir au sujet principal je pense qu'il ne faut pas trop s'inquiéter tant que la température du CPU n'excede pas les 75°. On m'a toujours dit que dans l'idéal il faut que le CPU ne monte jamais au dessus de 60 ou 65°. Sur mon ancienne bête de course PC maintenant à le retraite, le CPU est à 26°C en idle et à 40°C en full charge mais bon j'ai un radiateur énorme et un ventilo de 120mm dessus.



Merci pour les précisions sur le GPU. Dans iStat pro, concernant le CPU , je ne vois que CPU A (indique en ce moment 47°). S'agit-il du CPU Diode ?


----------



## Karb0ne (3 Juillet 2008)

Zol a dit:


> Merci pour les précisions sur le GPU. Dans iStat pro, concernant le CPU , je ne vois que CPU A (indique en ce moment 47°). S'agit-il du CPU Diode ?



Oui exactement. J'étais au bureau lorsque j'ai écrit mon message donc je n'avais istat devant les yeux.


----------



## magiciendoz (3 Juillet 2008)

Moi ce que je peux dire c'est que mon MBP chauffe tellement que sa coque s'est déformée !!! Ca ne se voit pas à l'oeil nu mais quand on le pose sur une surface plane et bien il est instable, si bien que je dois le caler avec un bout de papier (comme une table !!!)

Le pire c'est que je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas, j'ai un pote qui doit caler aussi son MBP !!!

Bref, moi je dit : il faut vite installer un logiciel qui gère la température et les ventilateurs et ne pas le poster sur coussin,lit,canapé etc...

J'espère qu'il vont changer ça chez Apple quand même. J'ai pas envie qu'avec mon prochain portable je soit encore là avec mes bouts de papiers (mes potes windows se foutent de ma gueule d'ailleurs)...


----------



## lifenight (4 Juillet 2008)

Le problème de surchauffe pourrait provenir du gpu nvidia, comme indiqué dans une news macg. Harcellez Apple courtoisement par téléphone.


----------



## UnAm (4 Juillet 2008)

magiciendoz a dit:


> Moi ce que je peux dire c'est que mon MBP chauffe tellement que sa coque s'est déformée !!! Ca ne se voit pas à l'oeil nu mais quand on le pose sur une surface plane et bien il est instable, si bien que je dois le caler avec un bout de papier (comme une table !!!)
> 
> Le pire c'est que je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas, j'ai un pote qui doit caler aussi son MBP !!!
> 
> ...


donc tu préconises l'installation d'un soft qui permet de diminuer le seuil de température auquel se déclenche les ventilo?


----------



## Dorian.fr (4 Juillet 2008)

UnAm a dit:


> donc tu préconises l'installation d'un soft qui permet de diminuer le seuil de température auquel se déclenche les ventilo?



*SMCFanControl*, qui marche SUPER BIEN -- couplé avec le widget *IStatPro*, pour voir où tu en es dans les températures de ta machine 

C'est déjà une bonne première étape... j'ai lu autre chose sur la temp du MBP hier --> en Anglais , *c'est par ici* 

je pense que diminuer le seuil de température pour déclencher les ventilos c'set un peu "contre-nature" en cela que les composants MBP ont été étudiés pour fonctionner d'une certaine façcon, et sur le moyen terme je pense que l'usure des fans se feraient ressentir de façon plus accrue. Ce n'est que mon humble avis...


----------



## aragot10 (4 Juillet 2008)

les ventilo c'est rien du tout ca??? ca se change et c est pas trop cher!!

moi ce qui m inquiete plus c'est que si il tourne trop il vont accumuler trop de poussiere trop vite?


----------



## UnAm (4 Juillet 2008)

aragot10 a dit:


> les ventilo c'est rien du tout ca??? ca se change et c est pas trop cher!!



j'ai bien rigolé 
Merci 

@Dorian.fr: je pense qu'il serait plus judicieux en fait d'activer SMCfancontrl lors d'un usage "Desktop" (donc à pleine puissance de la machine), & de le désactiver lors d'un usage nomade 
en tous cas merci pour le lien


----------



## Dorian.fr (4 Juillet 2008)

UnAm a dit:


> j'ai bien rigolé
> Merci


 
y'a des gens qui pensent que démonter un portable et changer une pièce c'est totalement innoncent... perso je m'amuse pas à ça tous les 4 matins. 

Mis à part la RAM, et à moins de problème majeur avec un composant, je vais pas étripper mon MBP puor un empire, je suis tout simplement pas technicien et je veux pas faire sauter ma garantie pour des conneries!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2008)

Dorian.fr a dit:


> y'a des gens qui pensent que démonter un portable et changer une pièce c'est totalement innoncent... perso je m'amuse pas à ça tous les 4 matins.
> 
> Mis à part la RAM, et à moins de problème majeur avec un composant, je vais pas étripper mon MBP puor un empire, je suis tout simplement pas technicien et je veux pas faire sauter ma garantie pour des conneries!



moi, je m'entraîne tous les matins à le démonter dans le noir et les yeux bandés...


----------



## divoli (4 Juillet 2008)

LHO a dit:


> moi, je m'entraîne tous les matins à le démonter dans le noir et les yeux bandés...



Et non pas:



LHO a dit:


> moi, je m'entraîne tous les matins à bander dans le noir et les yeux démontés...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2008)

divoli a dit:


> moi, je m'entraîne tous les matins à bander dans le noir et les yeux démontés...



on sent le vécu et l'expérience qui parle...


----------



## aragot10 (4 Juillet 2008)

ca na rien de durde demonter le macbook pro!

je l est deja fait une fois et je n'est vu aucune difficultée!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2008)

aragot10 a dit:


> ca na rien de durde demonter le macbook pro!
> 
> je l est deja fait une fois et je n'est vu aucune difficultée!



ah oui ? une fausse manip et tu abimes la coque en alu...


----------



## Dorian.fr (4 Juillet 2008)

aragot10 a dit:


> ca na rien de durde demonter le macbook pro!
> 
> je l est deja fait une fois et je n'est vu aucune difficultée!


 

C'est bien ***clap clap clap*** mais je vois pas pourquoi tu en es si fier (d'autant plus que tout le monde s'en fout). 

Le sujet n'est pas sur la difficulté qu'on rencontre à le démonter, n'importe quel abruti qui sait tenir un tournevis peut le faire.
MAIS ... si tu abimes quoi que ce soit c'est pour ta poire, et là ta fierté d'avoir démonté le mac... tu sais quoi en faire.

*PS* - revois un peu ton orthographe. 1 ligne, 3 fautes, ça fait mal aux yeux.

Bref, on part _super off-topic là_... on est plus sur la surchauffe de MBP.


----------



## divoli (4 Juillet 2008)

Ces histoires de portables en aluminium qui (sur)chauffent sont récurrentes (surtout de la part de nouveaux utilisateurs), depuis leur apparition en 2003, avec des pics durant les saisons chaudes. 

Il faut penser à clairement ne pas obstruer les aérations, surtout si la température environnante est déjà élevée. Privilégier les pièces où il fait frais, notamment les endroits climatisés...



Dorian.fr a dit:


> je pense que diminuer le seuil de température pour déclencher les ventilos c'set un peu "contre-nature" en cela que les composants MBP ont été étudiés pour fonctionner d'une certaine façcon, et sur le moyen terme je pense que l'usure des fans se feraient ressentir de façon plus accrue. Ce n'est que mon humble avis...


Je pense exactement la même chose, je ne suis pas tellement favorable à ce type de logiciels et de modifications. En tout cas je ne les conseille pas.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2008)

fan control est un bon soft pour MBP

j'ai reduit le ventilo a 1200 tours

mais comme on peut regler le seuil de declenchement par temperature, aucun risque de surchauffe dangereuse pour les composants


----------



## aragot10 (4 Juillet 2008)

faut dire qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup d'ouverture sur le macbook pro! pour aerer un tel portable en ete  pas evident!!


----------



## divoli (4 Juillet 2008)

Une bonne partie de l'aération se fait par le dessous de la coque. Donc il faut bien placer le MBP à plat, de sorte de laisser l'air circuler entre les coussinets et le support.

Ensuite, il existe des tas de supports qui permettent de refroidir le MBP. Très intéressants, notamment en été...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2008)

aragot10 a dit:


> faut dire qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup d'ouverture sur le macbook pro! pour aerer un tel portable en ete  pas evident!!



sinon, avec une perçeuse Makita et un forêt de calibre 9 mm, tu peux agrandir les trous...

mais, si tu n'es pas bricoleur, tu peux aller sur ce lien...


----------



## Stephans (12 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis nouveau depuis 1 ans dans le monde d'Apple.

Ca fait juste un an que j'ai un MBP 2.4GHz 17 pouce acheté une fortune pour ce que c'est ...

Acheté neuf en Juillet 2007, je trouvais qu'il chauffait déjà pas mal (la partie gauche surtout). Pour mon travail, j'utilise des logiciels qui ne tournent que sous windows et demandent pas mal de resources. j'ai donc acheté 2 go supplémentaires chez Macway.

Décembre 2007 premiers soucis avec la bague du bouton ON/OFF qui ne tient plus et la charnière qui grince. Retour au SAV de la fnac ... Changement de matrice et refixage du bouton..

Un mois plus tard le bouton qui redéconne. Quand on mettait une régle à l'endroit du bouton je pouvait constaté et je constate tjrs que le capot en alu gondolle très légèrement.... A cause de la chauffe ??. 

Entre temps j'avais acheté une coque chez macway :  speck See Thru translicide coque de protection pour macbook pro 17.

Là je ne pense pas que j'ai eu une une bonne idée, car il y'a deux semaines, j'ai obtenu un écran noir (encore à cause de la chauffe ?)... Après discussion avec le SAV retour chez eux ...  Et changement de la carte mère et refixation du bouton. 

J'ai l'impression en plus qu'il y'a un légère imperfection de la matrice sur certaines ligne du bas (je le vois légèrement sur la couleur grise au démarrage).

Alors je peux vous dire que je suis assez déçu d'un tel portable. 

En plus ça fait 5-6 mois que je l'utilise que le soir à raison de 2-3 heures pas plus (fixefox+autre trucs ne demandant pas de resource). Pour le boulot j'ai préféré n'utiliser que le pc de mon bureau ...


Conclusion:
-Beau oui, fragile aussi
-Bien conçu je ne pense pas. Je me demande si l'aération arrière ne chauffe pas aussi la matrice vu ils sont très proche l'un de l'autre. Ca chauffe de trop !

-Le système d'exploitation, rien à dire. 

-Windows sur le MacBookPro ... je ne sais pas si ce dernier est bien optimisé pour ça ... je trouve même qu'il chauffe plus avec windows.

Le graveur DVD Matshita ... euuh mon graveur Plextor x4 (Pc) d'il y'a 5-6 ans faisait mieux ... graver un DVD (x8) en 30 minutes sous Mac (sous Windows c'est pire) alors que le Plex (Pc) le faisait en 15 min (logique). 
La lecture de vidéo je ne vous explique même pas (Bruyant sous Mac) et (Bruyant et saccadé sous windows). 
Apple vend cher avec du matériel médiocre 


Alors remettre 2699 euros pour un truc pareil ... Certainement pas ...

Suis-je un cas isolé .... j'espère ! 


Merci de m'avoir lu  et j'attends vos commentaires 

Stéphane.

Ps: je suis bien content d'avoir pris une garantie sur 3 ans .... Pan!  300 euros de plus


----------



## DarkPeDrO (12 Juillet 2008)

Ça fait salée l'adition: 3000 &#8364; le MBP....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2008)

c'etait pas la meilleure idee du monde d'acheter une coque speck

puisque le MBP degage sa chaleur par sa coque...

si on met la coque speck en plastique, on empeche la chaleur de se dissiper...


----------



## Stephans (12 Juillet 2008)

Salut Enzo,

C'est justement ce que j'essayais de dire ... une coque avec le MacPro c'est naze ...

Stéphane


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2008)

de toute facon, qd on achete une si belle machine, on met pas une coque aussi moche

une coque en plastoc sur de l'alu anodise, quel gachis


----------



## Dorian.fr (13 Juillet 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> de toute facon, qd on achete une si belle machine, on met pas une coque aussi moche
> 
> une coque en plastoc sur de l'alu anodise, quel gachis


*
+1*


----------



## aragot10 (13 Juillet 2008)

ba moi je le trouve mal etudié ce portable et puis c'est tout! faut pas ce le cacher, mais mac ca a bien changé et pas en bien! c'est mon avis! 

j'ai plus de plaisir sur mon pc de bureau et de loin! ca n'engage que moi !

ce portable n'a de pro que le nom! et le prix??

a mon boulot on a un super vieu mac classic(lecteur disquette au dessous de l'ecran) et bien il marche encore a merveille???ca'c'etait du costaud et stable!


----------



## Dorian.fr (13 Juillet 2008)

ce qui empêche pas que si tu aimes pas la conception des portables mac, tu peux te tourner vers un *iMac*. 

pas de problèmes de chauffe, pas de problèmes de quoi que ce soit d'ailleurs. et c'est un ordi de bureau sans les 50,000 fils qui font chier sous le bureau ds lesquels on se prend les pattes, sans une tour dans les pieds et qui fait un raffut du tonnerre la nuit quand tu le laisses allumé... 

Enfin ça, c'est mon avis!


----------



## aragot10 (14 Juillet 2008)

tu a raison dorian mais j ai deja un ordinateur de bureau et c'est un portable dont j'avais besoin,et celui la me decois surtout vu le prix et la debilitée de ces problemes!


----------



## Dorian.fr (14 Juillet 2008)

je comprends que tu sois écoeuré... pour le prix effectivement. ceci dit quand on investit dans un objet pareil, on nous le dit pas les probèmes de chauffe semblent récurrents. y'a qu'à regarder le nombre de threads sur les forums qui parlent de ça. C'est dommage.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2008)

aragot10 a dit:


> tu a raison dorian mais j ai deja un ordinateur de bureau et c'est un portable dont j'avais besoin,et celui la me decois surtout vu le prix et la debilitée de ces problemes!




on tourne en rond, arretes de critiquer le mbp on a compris 

achetes un portable pc


----------



## aragot10 (14 Juillet 2008)

ba rachete moi mon maacbook pro et je m achete un portable pc


----------



## divoli (14 Juillet 2008)

Je trouve ces pleurnicheries assez fatigantes, à la longue.

Cela fait cinq ans que ce type de portable Apple en aluminium existe (d'abord sous l'appelation Powerbook, puis sous l'appellation MacBook Pro).

Ces "problèmes" (et je met bien des guillemets) de chauffe sont connus, archi-connus. Tout au plus se sont-ils légèrement aggravés avec le temps (et encore, je n'en suis pas sûr).

Enfin bon, perso quand je m'intéresse à un produit, je fais des recherches, je lis les tests à disposition, je lis les forums, je pose des questions. Bref, je m'informe.

Si on est pas content on le revend et puis c'est tout, ce ne sont pas les acheteurs qui manquent...


----------



## Mr Chen (14 Juillet 2008)

Si un utilisateur lambda utilise un macbook pro, peut-il avoir des soucis de chauffe?

Par exemple, je l'utilise souvent dans la journée, je le trimballe ça et là, peut-on avoir des soucis?

J'aime bien l'aspect du macbook pro en alu, donc je compte pas mettre une coque mais est-ce que je vais arrivé au point ou je serai obliger d'acheter un support exprès? (ce qui ne me tente pas vraiment sauf si ça nuit au portable)


----------



## Dorian.fr (14 Juillet 2008)

Mr Chen a dit:


> Si un utilisateur lambda utilise un macbook pro, peut-il avoir des soucis de chauffe?
> 
> Par exemple, je l'utilise souvent dans la journée, je le trimballe ça et là, peut-on avoir des soucis?
> 
> J'aime bien l'aspect du macbook pro en alu, donc je compte pas mettre une coque mais est-ce que je vais arrivé au point ou je serai obliger d'acheter un support exprès? (ce qui ne me tente pas vraiment sauf si ça nuit au portable)



Tout dépend de ce que tu appelles utilisateur lambda, et l'utilisation que tu en as. Quel type de prog tu fais tourner dessus, quel type de travail ou activité tu fais. 
Si c'est pour le jeu, il ya des chances qu'il chauffe un peu...

Sois plus précis parce que personne peut repondre à ta question là...


----------



## aragot10 (14 Juillet 2008)

hoo oui pour le jeu il chauffe je te le confirme!!


----------



## Dorian.fr (14 Juillet 2008)

aragot10 a dit:


> hoo oui pour le jeu il chauffe je te le confirme!!



On a bien compris que tu aimais pas ton mac, c'est vraiment la peine d'en rajouter?


----------



## flotow (14 Juillet 2008)

il chauffe... et? tu as un probleme lié a la chauffe (hormis ton probleme au debut)?!
non, parce que moi aussi, il chauffe depuis bientôt 2ans, et je n'ai jamais eu aucun problemes!
a non, merde, il chauffe, j'ai un probleme

ok, je sors&#8230;


----------



## Mr Chen (15 Juillet 2008)

J'utilise beaucoup Adobe CS3 plus un ou 2 logiciels.
Je pourrais également profiter de m'initier au montage video etc. 

C?est un peu plus qu'un utilisateur lambda certes 

edit: je ne chercherai pas a jouer avec des gros jeux dessus non plus, mon pc va très bien pour ça


----------



## pumauer (15 Juillet 2008)

Sûr qu'il y en a marre de toutes ces plaintes à propos des Mac! Punaise! Y a des problèmes, certes, ce sont des machines comme les autres. Mais ce sont tout de même des machines absolument géniales! j'ai eu des Pc portables, jamais je n'en reprendrai, c'est clair. C'est chiant tous ces gens qui râlent sur les Mac, sur Leopard, sur les mises à jour, sur l'Iphone. Je ne comprends pas. Venant de Windows, pour moi tout ça c'est un vrai paradis informatique. 
  Ce serait bien qu'il y ait des espaces dans les forums où on puisse dire du bien de Mac! Ça équilibrerait les choses, et éviterait l'"effet loupe" à propos des problèmes rencontrés sur ces machines.


----------



## flotow (15 Juillet 2008)

Mr Chen a dit:


> J'utilise beaucoup Adobe CS3 plus un ou 2 logiciels.
> Je pourrais également profiter de m'initier au montage video etc.
> 
> C?est un peu plus qu'un utilisateur lambda certes
> ...


ca fonctionne tres bien pour ca  (copain )


----------



## Dorian.fr (15 Juillet 2008)

pumauer a dit:


> Sûr qu'il y en a marre de toutes ces plaintes à propos des Mac! Punaise! Y a des problèmes, certes, ce sont des machines comme les autres. Mais ce sont tout de même des machines absolument géniales! j'ai eu des Pc portables, jamais je n'en reprendrai, c'est clair. C'est chiant tous ces gens qui râlent sur les Mac, sur Leopard, sur les mises à jour, sur l'Iphone. Je ne comprends pas. Venant de Windows, pour moi tout ça c'est un vrai paradis informatique.
> Ce serait bien qu'il y ait des espaces dans les forums où on puisse dire du bien de Mac! Ça équilibrerait les choses, et éviterait l'"effet loupe" à propos des problèmes rencontrés sur ces machines.



Ouais, c'est pas faux. Rien ne t'empêche de lancer un thread dans un fofo de détente pour dire du bien de ton mac hein 



			
				Mr Chen a dit:
			
		

> J'utilise beaucoup Adobe CS3 plus un ou 2 logiciels.
> Je pourrais également profiter de m'initier au montage video etc.
> 
> C?est un peu plus qu'un utilisateur lambda certes
> ...



Tout à fait, si ton PC va bien pour le jeu et que windows te fait pas de problème, continue. 
Perso j'ai un pote qui a un MacBook (pas pro) à 2,2Ghz avec 1Go de RAM (celui de base en gros) et qui fait tourner un Civilization IV qui est vraisemblablement assez gourmand en ressources... alors un MBP ça devrait rouler tout seul.


----------



## flotow (15 Juillet 2008)

Dorian.fr a dit:


> Ouais, c'est pas faux. Rien ne t'empêche de lancer un thread dans un fofo de détente pour dire du bien de ton mac hein



genre le bar?


----------



## yenda1 (15 Juillet 2008)

Pour moi le problème de chauffe vient seulement du fait que Apple a absolument voulu pondre une machine ultra silencieuse qui ne fait quasiment aucun bruit... en retardant au maximum le "démarrage" des ventilos ou plutôt le passage de 2000 à 6000 rpm. 

Du coup quand je suis en train de faire un encodage et ben boom en 2 minutes, processeur à 100%, le CPU A est à 77°C (à 80°C c'est l'écran noir et mon ordi c'éteint).

Je me suis donc dit que franchement c'était vraiment idiot, que quand je fais de l'encodage je me fout complètement du bruit des ventilos, et que merde une machine à 2000 euros qui ne peut pas encoder ça craint !

Heureusement pour les tâches qui consomme beaucoup de ressources et donc font chauffer mon bébé il existe un soft citer en première page de ce sujet : smcFanControl

C'est simple quand j'utilise mon mbp normalement pas besoins de l'utiliser, dès que je fais un truc gourmand (encodage, jeux...), il me suffit de forcer les ventilos à tourner à fond le temps de faire ma tâche et après de quitter.

Après peut-être que certain vont me dire que ce n'est pas très bon mais finalement est-ce que ça ne vaut pas mieux que de laisser les composants fondre ^^?


----------



## Mr Chen (15 Juillet 2008)

Avec la nouvelle annonce des CPU,  la température des mbp seront revues à la baisse vous croyez? ^^


----------



## flotow (15 Juillet 2008)

non, ca reste un Intel (hein Melaure )
a moins qu'ils ne changent le design interne (non, on parle pas de la coque) ca peut etre legerement refroidi, au pire, ca sera pareil

reste que de toute facon, ce n'est pas une machine faite pour tourner dans des draps, ni etre couvert, ni tourner l'ecran fermé. bref, une machine utilisée correctement, ne chauffe pas tant que ca en utilisation normale. quand on bosse sur de gros fichiers, que l'on joue, ce n'est meme pas la peine de le poser sur le genoux! (et puis, c'est pas facile pour bosser )


----------



## philippe69 (16 Juillet 2008)

Plutôt que d'utiliser des livres pour surélever l'ordi vous pouvez utiliser une housse.
Ce système sera dispo fin 2008.
http://aeskin.blogspot.com/


----------



## Dorian.fr (16 Juillet 2008)

philippe69 a dit:


> Plutôt que d'utiliser des livres pour surélever l'ordi vous pouvez utiliser une housse.
> Ce système sera dispo fin 2008.
> http://aeskin.blogspot.com/


 

ça me parait pas ultra révolutionnaire... c'est un systeme de surélévation comme les autres.
disons que l'utilisateur doit garder en tete que un MBP comme tout autre portable, c'est pas fait pour l'avoir sur les genoux ni sur un lit... ça reste un ordinateur et contrairement à ce que l'on a tendence à croire, cette portabilité est faite pour aller d'une table à une autre, d'un bureau à un autre.

le jour où il y aura des portables faits pour rester sur les genoux, ça se saura!


----------



## philippe69 (16 Juillet 2008)

Effectivement, rien de révolutionnaire. Sauf que dans le cas de ce produit, tout est intégré. Tu n'as pas besoins de transporter une housse et une "station mobile" de 300g voir 500g, d'acheter deux produits et d'encombrer ton sac de transport déjà bien assez lourd. 
En fait, ta housse sert de station, de sous-mains, de rehausseur d'écran et assure une meilleure ventilation et un meilleur confort (clavier légèrement incliné) le tout sans contraintes de poids.

D'un côté tu as des housses et de l'autre des accessoires "mobiles" permettant une meilleure ergonomie et une meilleure dissipation de la chaleur du portable. Pourquoi ne pas réunir dans un seul et même produit ces deux caractéristiques ?? surtout si ce n'est pas plus onéreux.


----------



## Dorian.fr (16 Juillet 2008)

philippe69 a dit:


> surtout si ce n'est pas plus onéreux.


 
en parlant de ça, j'ai pas vu de prix pour ce petit objet??


----------



## philippe69 (16 Juillet 2008)

Une housse coûte entre 40 et 70 en version synthétique. Le prix de cette housse ergonomique devrait se situer entre 50 et 55.


----------



## aribibi (17 Juillet 2008)

Dorian.fr a dit:


> ça me parait pas ultra révolutionnaire... c'est un systeme de surélévation comme les autres.
> disons que l'utilisateur doit garder en tete que un MBP comme tout autre portable, c'est pas fait pour l'avoir sur les genoux ni sur un lit... ça reste un ordinateur et contrairement à ce que l'on a tendence à croire, cette portabilité est faite pour aller d'une table à une autre, d'un bureau à un autre.
> 
> le jour où il y aura des portables faits pour rester sur les genoux, ça se saura!



un bon 70% mon gars


----------



## philippe69 (17 Juillet 2008)

15 !!
Il ne s'agit pas d'une housse commercialisée chez carrouf ou leclerc tout comme les marques Crumpler, Incase, Be-ez, Tucano, ... . A chacun d'apprécier les différences en fonctions de ses besoins.


----------



## divoli (17 Juillet 2008)

philippe69 a dit:


> 15 !!
> Il ne s'agit pas d'une housse commercialisée chez carrouf ou leclerc tout comme les marques Crumpler, Incase, Be-ez, Tucano, ... . A chacun d'apprécier les différences en fonctions de ses besoins.



Mais c'est toi le concepteur ou le distributeur de cette house ? Autant dire les choses clairement. Tu nous présentes un produit intéressant, mais on ne sait pas trop qui va le fabriquer, le commercialiser, etc...


----------



## philippe69 (17 Juillet 2008)

Je suis à l'origine du projet (brevet, dépôt de modèle, ...). Pour la conception, il s'agit d'un industriel pour les coques et d'une sté pour la réalisation des housses et la distribution.


----------



## Dorian.fr (17 Juillet 2008)

philippe69 a dit:


> Je suis à l'origine du projet (brevet, dépôt de modèle, ...). Pour la conception, il s'agit d'un industriel pour les coques et d'une sté pour la réalisation des housses et la distribution.



Bah voilà tout s'explique 
Divoli, tu as un bon flair hein =)


----------



## flotow (17 Juillet 2008)

70% l'utilise sur les genoux?
moi aussi, ca m'arrive, mais pas quand je fait quelque chose qui demande beaucoup de ressources (FCP/PS) mais Excel, Saf (sauf Flash ) oui 

@dorian (en passant par divoli): soit c'etait son plan, soit c'etait celui d'un copain, soit (en recoupant les deux) il avait des parts dans le produit


----------



## Dorian.fr (17 Juillet 2008)

aribibi a dit:


> un bon 70% mon gars


 
Bien que j'ai du mal à croire le chiffre... admettons. 

Ca empêche pas que c'est comme le dit Tucpasquic pas pratique si tu l'as sur les genoux pour manipuler un Final Cut ou autre grosse app ? 

On est d'accord que en bouffant des chips devant la TV tout en tchatchant sur aMSN l'avoir sur les genoux 1 heure ou 2 c'est pas gênant... ! *mais c'est pas de ça que je parlais*, qu'on s'entende bien.


----------



## flotow (17 Juillet 2008)

c'est sur qu'un MacBook Pro pour MSN, ca troue le c*l comme on dit


----------



## Dorian.fr (17 Juillet 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> c'est sur qu'un MacBook Pro pour MSN, ca troue le c*l comme on dit


 
hahaha, ton post méritait des bouboules mais il préfère que j'en donne à d'autres avant toi...


----------



## def13 (6 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous, c'est ma première réponse sur votre forum.

J'ai constaté moi aussi le réchauffement de mon MBP Penryn. Mais franchement, rien de neuf de ce côté là pour les portables : il y a 4 ans et demi, mon HP P4 Portable chauffait déjà beaucoup.
Mais ces montés en température m'inquiète un peu plus depuis l'affaire des GPU Nvidia défectueux.
Alors, plutôt que de pleurnicher sur le sort de mon MBP ou de blâmer Apple, j'ai cherché une solution.
L'idée et plutôt simple : pulser de l'air en direction de la partie supérieure du clavier (zone visée par le réchauffement excessif) pendant qu'un autre ventilateur aspire l'air pulser. Ainsi, on crée un courant d'air permanent et on diminue de manière très significative la température des différents composants interne.

Solution en action :
Une plaque de ventilation aluminium AKASA, de 30 à 40 euros - http://www.akasa.com.tw/
Une plaque de ventilation ANTEC, de 20 à 30 euros - http://www.antec.com/ec/fr/productDetails.php?ProdID=75004
Coût total de l'opération : environ 70 euros et 3 minutes pour la mise en place.

Alors, je peux déjà lire les mauvaises langues écrire : "Quoi ! Mais c'est trop cher !", "C'est môche !", ... Ok, je suis d'accord avec vous, c'est pas terrible. Mais grâce à çà, j'ai réussi à diminuer la température du GPU et du CPU de plus de 10°c et ce, même en pleine action avec CS3, Motion ou Blender3D (utilisation ou rendu).

Note : cette méthode fonctionne à condition d'utiliser un écran et des périphériques de saisie externe.


----------



## Karb0ne (6 Août 2008)

def13 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, c'est ma première réponse sur votre forum.
> 
> J'ai constaté moi aussi le réchauffement de mon MBP Penryn. Mais franchement, rien de neuf de ce côté là pour les portables : il y a 4 ans et demi, mon HP P4 Portable chauffait déjà beaucoup.
> Mais ces montés en température m'inquiète un peu plus depuis l'affaire des GPU Nvidia défectueux.
> ...



Les températures exposées sont en idle ou full load, car si c'est en idle ta solution ne fonctionne pas top  Petit conseil en plus, enlève ta protection en plastoc tu gagneras déjà pas mal en refroidissement...


----------



## def13 (6 Août 2008)

Et bien sans cette solution, tu peux ajouter en moyenne 10°c au CPU et au GPU (je n'ai regardé pour le HD et le reste).
Au moment de la photo du panneau iStat, je faisais un rendu avec Blender3D. Je suis actuellement à 57°c, ce que je trouve plutôt convenable pour un CPU.
D'autre part, la coque ne joue en rien, puisque l'évacuation de l'air chaud ce fait à l'arrière et sous l'écran ; de plus mon MBP est ventilé par le dessous, via la plaque AKASA.
Il y a un total de 6 ventilateurs (2 ANTEC, 2 AKASA, 2 MBP) qui pulsent de l'air dans et sur bête.

Note : il fait en plus très chaud ici à Marseille et je n'ai pas la clim chez moi ...


----------



## BS0D (6 Août 2008)

Payer si cher la portabilité Apple pour une solution aussi radicale et un montage que je qualifierais de ...  "à la MacGyver", je trouve ça triste, limite désolant. 

Il est où l'avantage d'un portable que l'on peut trimballer partout sans penser ni aux temps ni aux conséquences? 

De mon coté, il est hors de question que j'ai recours à une solution aussi artificielle. Si un composant finit par cramer alors que j'ai une utilisation "normale", c'est SAV et autant dire qu'Apple n'aura qu'à bien fermer sa gueule quand je leur ramènerai !

Pour un produit à 2200, ils ont qu'à mieux étudier leur truc. Nah !


----------



## def13 (6 Août 2008)

Mon MBP a aussi une utilisation nomade, c'est d'ailleur pour çà que j'ai opté pour cet appareil.
C'est peut-être une solution Mac Gyver ("quoiqu'un peu coûteuse") et je n'ai pas honte de l'écrire ; mais quand on a deux tablettes de ventilation autant s'en servir.
J'ai aussi opté pour la garantie AppleCare, mais franchement si je peux éviter de griller mon Mac avec toute les conséquences et les pertes de temps que celà implique, çà m'arrange bien mieux surtout si ce dernier est ton outil de travail (ton gagne pain).
Aucun ordinateur n'a jamais souffert d'un excès de ventilation, contrairement à une surchauffe.

Enfin, si j'ai une demi-journée à perdre, je travaillerai bien sur un prototype plus compact, encore plus efficace et dans "l'esprit Apple".


----------



## kisco (6 Août 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Si un composant finit par cramer alors que j'ai une utilisation "normale", c'est SAV et autant dire qu'Apple n'aura qu'à bien fermer sa gueule quand je leur ramènerai !
> 
> Pour un produit à 2200, ils ont qu'à mieux étudier leur truc. Nah !


Oui tu auras raison d'aller au SAV, durant la période de garantie, aucun soucis, mais après, c'est toi qui paies et là tu ne pourras pas dire non.


----------



## melaure (6 Août 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> non, ca reste un Intel (hein Melaure )
> a moins qu'ils ne changent le design interne (non, on parle pas de la coque) ca peut etre legerement refroidi, au pire, ca sera pareil)



Les penryn ont vraiment un problème de chauffe. A la prochaine révision je change ...


----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (6 Août 2008)

Personnellement, j'utilise FanControl et la température reste convenable. Ici, il fait 25°C et la coque est à 32°C... alors bon, faut pas exagérer non plus avec la surchauffe, elle sera ce qu'on faudra qu'elle soit.

Maintenant, j'entends beaucoup parler de défauts inhérents aux MBPs, j'ai le miens depuis plus de 2 mois et je suis assez curieux de voir s'il tient la distance... les avis sont tellement divergents.


----------



## flotow (6 Août 2008)

pt'in il a chaud la 
je lui ai quand meme mis un ventilateur... mais c'est con, je suis en train d'encoder avec Compressor... ca souffle, ca chauffe...
ca reste malgré tout stable (sauf le KP tout a l'heure )


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Août 2008)

mon mac book pro 2,4 GHz acheté le 22 juillet fonctionne bien, 

mais c'est vrai qu'il chauffe: la grille du HP gauche ainsi que la partie alu juste derriere les touches de fonctions sont très chaudes.
Ainsi que le dessous bien sur...


----------



## flotow (10 Août 2008)

y'a le manuel de l'APN qui est derriere la machine... pour la surelever 
bon, sinon, comme il y a eu de l'orage, de la pluie, il fait moins chaud, plus de ventilateur, ca fonctionne nickel


----------



## claud (11 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Le fait que nativement Leopard ne donne aucune indication sur la température (il faut ajouter iStatPro ou iPulse) signifie-t-il que cette chauffe est considérée comme un problème secondaire par Apple ?

Et cette chauffe (que je constate évidemment) est-elle effectivement un point secondaire
ou un vrai problème de pérennité du MBP (dans l'absolu donc indépendamment du problème de nvidia et de ses cartes graphiques récentes).

Il y a donc plusieurs sondes ? Ou une seule qui donne (comment ?) plusieurs températures?

Si je vous ai bien compris : si la température du CPU atteind 75°,on a intérêt à passer en veille?

Est-ce exact? En deçà on dort tranquille et on fait gaffe à ses genoux et on oublie l'ordi ?

Merci !


----------



## flotow (11 Août 2008)

la temperature est gerée par le systeme. il y a d'ailleurs un systeme embarqué qui ne gere que ca!
oui, il y a plusieurs sondes (une 10°)
j'ai dépassé les 75°C la derniere fois, il est encore vivant... (a eviter quand meme de trop le faire chauffer quand il fait deja chaud)


----------



## kriso (11 Août 2008)

def13 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, c'est ma première réponse sur votre forum.
> 
> J'ai constaté moi aussi le réchauffement de mon MBP Penryn. Mais franchement, rien de neuf de ce côté là pour les portables : il y a 4 ans et demi, mon HP P4 Portable chauffait déjà beaucoup.
> Mais ces montés en température m'inquiète un peu plus depuis l'affaire des GPU Nvidia défectueux.
> ...



Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacGé !

1 - Pourrais-tu nous dire si tes systèmes AKASA et Antec sont bruyants ?
Sont-ils plus ou moins bruyants que les ventilos du MBP lorsqu'ils tournent à 2000 tr/min ?
2 - Que valent-ils si tu les mets "normalement" l'un ou l'autre sous le MBP.

Merci pour tes réponses


----------



## melaure (11 Août 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> pt'in il a chaud la
> je lui ai quand meme mis un ventilateur... mais c'est con, je suis en train d'encoder avec Compressor... ca souffle, ca chauffe...
> ca reste malgré tout stable (sauf le KP tout a l'heure )









  ​


----------



## flotow (11 Août 2008)

@melaure: sauf que moi, j'ai une ATI


----------



## def13 (11 Août 2008)

kriso a dit:


> Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacGé !



MERCI 



> 1 - Pourrais-tu nous dire si tes systèmes AKASA et Antec sont bruyants ?
> Sont-ils plus ou moins bruyants que les ventilos du MBP lorsqu'ils tournent à 2000 tr/min ?



Le système AKASA est silencieux. Il se compose d'un profile aluminium sous lequel est fixé deux ventilateurs qui aspirent l'air sous l'ordinateur pour l'évacuer sous la plaque.
En revanche, le système ANTEC est plus bruyant, mais pour 2 raisons :
1-Les ventilateurs pulsent beaucoup plus d'air que le AKASA.
2-Sa position sur le mac plié crée une "caisse de raisonnance", donc çà amplifie le son des ventilos.



> 2 - Que valent-ils si tu les mets "normalement" l'un ou l'autre sous le MBP.



Réponse simple : RIEN. Mais celà est dû à la conception même des boitiers de portables APPLE. Les ventilos internes aux MB ou MBP aspirent l'air depuis le clavier et les "grilles" de haut-parleurs (pour les MBP). Cet air aspiré est éjecté par les larges fentes qui se trouvent à l'arrière de l'ordinateur et non sous l'ordinateur comme pour les PCs.
Donc franchement, je ne suis pas sûr que dans mon exemple, la plaque AKASA serve à grand chose. En revanche l'air pulsé sur le haut du clavier par la plaque ANTEC est parfaitement efficace, je ne dépasse les 60°c qu'en cas de calculs intensifs (rendus d'images par exemple).

Mais quoiqu'il en soit, Mac ou PC, n'hésitez pas à aérer/ventiler votre machine, çà ne peut que lui faire du bien ... Des fois, je lui fais même prendre l'air frais ... 








> Merci pour tes réponses


De rien ...


----------



## kriso (11 Août 2008)

def13 a dit:


> MERCI
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quelle fière allure 
Puisque tu réponds si gentiment, je te pose encore une question 
As-tu déjà utilisé SmcFanControl pour augmenter la vitesse de tes ventilos internes ?


----------



## divoli (11 Août 2008)

claud a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Le fait que nativement Leopard ne donne aucune indication sur la température (il faut ajouter iStatPro ou iPulse) signifie-t-il que cette chauffe est considérée comme un problème secondaire par Apple ?
> 
> ...



Mon cher Claud,


On l'a déjà maintes fois dit, et je veux bien le répéter une xième fois si cela peut te rassurer.

Depuis l'apparition des portables Apple en aluminium, en 2003, tous les utilisateurs ont pu constaté qu'ils (les powerbook puis les macbook pro) chauffaient énormément. C'est un phénomène récurrent qui existe depuis cinq ans, sur tous les modèles, d'une manière plus ou moins prononcée selon les révisions et l'utilisation qu'en fait le propriétaire.

Pour preuve, je te renvoie à cet article qui date de 2003, tu peux voir que ce n'est pas nouveau. Et des articles comme celui-ci, il y en a régulièrement, chaque année...

Certains ont pu dire que le phénomène s'était accentué avec le passage à Intel, mais je n'y crois guère.

Mais chaque nouvel utilisateur de portable aluminium est surpris par le phénomène, ce qui explique ces topics récurrents.

Il y a un mécanisme de sécurité qui fait que, si l'ordinateur chauffe beaucoup trop, l'ordinateur passe automatiquement en veille. Si cela arrive trop souvent, là il faut commencer à sérieusement s'inquiéter.

Cette chauffe peut provoquer à la longue de légères déformations de l'aluminium qui restent dans l'immense majorité des cas purement (in)esthétiques. Parfois, elles sont beaucoup plus prononcées, ce qui peut laisser penser que l'ordinateur a subi un choc, ce qui est génant par exemple lors d'une revente, ou si tu dois l'apporter dans un centre agréé pour une réparation...

Après, il y a toute sorte de logiciels ou de matériels que l'on peut rajouter pour essayer de maitriser ces hausses de températures, on en parle suffisamment sur ce topic, comme d'habitude.


----------



## claud (11 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Mon cher Claud,
> 
> 
> On l'a déjà maintes fois dit, et je veux bien le répéter une xième fois si cela peut te rassurer.
> ...


Merci,mon cher Divoli,comme toujours tu es parfait.(En tous les cas tu me rassures).

Je pense que j'ai plus appris en lisant tes messages sur ce forum qu'en lisant attentivement
il y a environ deux ans le gros "Tiger" de David Pogue !


----------



## def13 (11 Août 2008)

kriso a dit:


> Quelle fière allure
> Puisque tu réponds si gentiment, je te pose encore une question
> As-tu déjà utilisé SmcFanControl pour augmenter la vitesse de tes ventilos internes ?



Oui, j'utilise aussi SMCFanControl à 3000 RPM.
La température de ma machine oscille actuellement entre 48°c et 52°c avec Firefox, Thunderbird, Adium et Photoshop ouvert ; ce qui est plutôt pas mal comme résultat. Non ?
Mais comme je le disais plus haut, j'ai récupéré plein de ventilos de PCs, pour en faire un système plus compact, plus puissant et plus silencieux.


----------



## Stephans (6 Septembre 2008)

Salut Devoli,

J'ai un pote qui a un Macbook pro de Janvier 2007 (15,7 2.16 GHz, Ati). En utilisation normale, il peut le mettre sur ses genoux. Tu peux mettre la main en dessous et d'ailleurs c'est chaud mais c'est acceptable.  J'ai un macbook pro juillet 2007 (17 pouces 2.4 GHz, nvidia) et  si j'arrive à mettre ma main en dessous 3 seconde sans me bruler c'est un exploit et ce en utilisation normale (léopard + firefox) ... sous windows (bootcam) c'est pire encore ... 

Soit le passage de l'Intel Core Duo 2.16 Ghz à l'intel 2 core duo 2.4 GHz explique celà et je suis assez supris que pour la même utilisation on ait des écarts de chaleurs comme cela soit c'est dû à autre chose. Et là j'aimerai bien savoir ce que c'est ...


Stéphane


----------



## BS0D (6 Septembre 2008)

as tu regardé si tu n'as pas une appli qui reste bloquée et uqi utilise de la ressource processeur? 

utilise par exemple iStatPro ou le moniteur d'activité qui se trouve dans les utilitaires...


----------



## fredyvarius (10 Septembre 2008)

bonjour je suits de pres ce long debat de temperature j ai moi meme acquis un mbp en avril celui avec la nvidia 8600m gt 128 en 15pouce
je l ai pris pour pouvoir jouer a wow ou je voulais (oui bon la je fais geek mais chut) le representant apple m a certifié que c etait une bonne plate forme pour ca (en meme temps si il me disait pas ca je l aurai pas prix ...bref)
mon souci est le suivant depuis quelque temps qd je joue a wow sur ce pc je me retrouve avec une chute d ips incroyable et ca refuse de revenir stable je suis oblige de toucher a des otpion de video pour que ca remonte un peu genre : passez en mode fenetre ect et vis versa ca dur 15 mn et ca rechute bref  apres avoir visiter votre site et d autre j ai installer le contrleur de temperature et me suis appercu bah forcement des que ca montais a 70° ba l ips chutait (normal?) et que l orsque je resetais une option video (oui bon nouveau verbe ect mais ca fait penser a rizoto pas vous?) et bien je retournais a une temperature de 65°
donc voila pensez vous que mon prob de jeu soit lié a cete histoire de chaleur?
pensez vous qu en prenant une des plaques que vous avez sité ds les pages precedentes je puisse esperer ameliorer les choses?
et si non il y a un recour a faire a apple pour changer le pc? sachant qu il a moins de 6 moi si je dois le rapporter c est mtn je pense 
j aime bcp ce portable et ca me ferai vraiment comment dire euuuuu (on va dire ca me coure sur le haricot) si je devai le rendre car franchement elle a de la gueule ma boite d allu ^^
navré pour ce long texte et encore plus pour la multitude de faute en tout genre ^^


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Septembre 2008)

Je ne suis pas capable de te donner une réponse, mais en toute amitié, essaye 
de faire un effort pour que ton texte soit lisible.
Merci!
D'autres plus calés ne devraient pas tarder à te fournir une réponse.
Bienvenue sur Macgé.


----------



## melaure (10 Septembre 2008)

Stephans a dit:


> Salut Devoli,
> 
> J'ai un pote qui a un Macbook pro de Janvier 2007 (15,7 2.16 GHz, Ati). En utilisation normale, il peut le mettre sur ses genoux. Tu peux mettre la main en dessous et d'ailleurs c'est chaud mais c'est acceptable.  J'ai un macbook pro juillet 2007 (17 pouces 2.4 GHz, nvidia) et  si j'arrive à mettre ma main en dessous 3 seconde sans me bruler c'est un exploit et ce en utilisation normale (léopard + firefox) ... sous windows (bootcam) c'est pire encore ...
> 
> ...



T'inquière moi aussi, j'ai des soucis de chaleur. En développant sous Windows/VMWare avec des outils de développement classique et un gcc, mon proc monte à 64/65 °C et la puce graphique à plus de 70°C. C'est dingue. Je ne fais même pas du jeu ! (j'ai essayé une fois en jeu et franchement à 80°C, j'ai arrêté ...).

Moi ce n'est même en mettant le doigt dessous que je peux me bruler, mais avec le dessus du boîtier entre l'écran et les touches.

Alors de quoi ça vient, Intel, NVidia ou autre chose. En tout cas c'est de pire en pire depuis qu'on est passé sur Intel, et jamais du G4 n'a autant chauffé dans les PB (en tout cas par rapport à mon MBP).

Je pense que la finesse du boîtier n'est pas non plus étrangère à ce soucis et faire de plus en plus fin est en fait une grosse bêtise. Il faudrait revenir à l'épaisseur des PB G4 pour que ça puisse un peu respirer la dedans !


----------



## BS0D (11 Septembre 2008)

Je dirais qu'on est tous dans le même bateau avec les portables apple, surtout les MBP comme l'a si bien dit Melaure. Faut faire avec (ou sans, pour le coup). 

Moi avec un *Photoshop*, *Kompozer*, *Firefox*, *aMSN* et *iTunes*, ça monte très très vite à 70° voire 80°. Je parle même pas de quand j'encode des vidéos ou que je travaille sous Final Cut Express... 

Là je suis à 70° avec les ventilos à 4500rpm, Time Machine, Firefox et aMSN -- c'est pourtant pas excessif comme activité, puisque je fais rien à proprement parler!


----------



## medmed (11 Septembre 2008)

Oui il est vrai que nous sommes tous dans le même bateau...malheureusement...
Pour ma part, mon MBP est mon premier ordinateur Apple, et je suis loin d'être déçu de mon switch, mais ce problème qui est ignoré d'Apple m'ennuie fortement, étant donné que ma puce graphique fait partie de la série impacté, et que j'arrive en fin de garantie...
Enfin, heureusement que la Fnac vendait des assurances quoi...!

On espère une réaction tout de même, la politique de l'autruche sur des machines à ce prix c'est vraiment désolant...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Septembre 2008)

depuis que j'ai le mac book pro, surtout avec le wifi je n'utilises plus trop le power mac G5, mais ce dernier reste ma station de travail pour le traitement des photos.Pour ce genre de travail , le mac book pro chauffe a 70...
mais je ne vois rien d'alarmant pour l'instant , je suis jamais monté a 80...
sauf lors de l'install raté de XP avec parallels...abandonné pour Virtual Box qui marche correctement...
Pour en revenir au G5, je signale que ce dernier , un simple 1,8, est loin d'etre ridicule face au core 2 duo du MBP....


----------



## melaure (12 Septembre 2008)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> parallels...abandonné pour Virtual Box qui marche correctement...
> Pour en revenir au G5, je signale que ce dernier , un simple 1,8, est loin d'etre ridicule face au core 2 duo du MBP....



Que veux-tu dès que Steve à dit "on passe un Intel", 95% des MacUsers ont crachés sur le PPC ... Il a suffit d'un graphe de Steve, mais qui a réellement comparé les machines ...

Bref, avec le C2D on a peut-être gagné un peux de puissance, mais coté chauffe Intel est toujours aussi à la rue je trouve. On ne change pas comme ça des habitudes de toujours


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Septembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Que veux-tu dès que Steve à dit "on passe un Intel", 95% des MacUsers ont crachés sur le PPC ... Il a suffit d'un graphe de Steve, mais qui a réellement comparé les machines ...
> 
> Bref, avec le C2D on a peut-être gagné un peux de puissance, mais coté chauffe Intel est toujours aussi à la rue je trouve. On ne change pas comme ça des habitudes de toujours



moi je les ai comparé  à RAM disons identique (plus pour le G5, mais plus rapide pour le MBP)
utilisation de photomerge (CS3) pour assembler 6 photos 10MPix:

mac book pro:5'55"
Power Mac G5 :6'35"

a fréquence égale , le G5 est bien plus performant...


----------



## melaure (12 Septembre 2008)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> moi je les ai comparé  à RAM disons identique (plus pour le G5, mais plus rapide pour le MBP)
> utilisation de photomerge (CS3) pour assembler 6 photos 10MPix:
> 
> mac book pro:5'55"
> ...



Je ne suis pas étonné ...


----------



## divoli (12 Septembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Je ne suis pas étonné ...



Bien moi je ne suis pas étonné que tu ne sois pas étonné.  

Je n'ai pas le souvenir que 95 % des MacUser aient crachés sur le PPC, lors du passage à Intel. Ce sont surtout IBM et Motorola-Freescale qui ont tout fichus en l'air, les deux ou trois dernières années de l'époque PPC.



Sydney Bristow a dit:


> moi je les ai comparé  à RAM disons identique (plus pour le G5, mais plus rapide pour le MBP)
> utilisation de photomerge (CS3) pour assembler 6 photos 10MPix:
> 
> mac book pro:5'55"
> ...



Je n'ai pas bien compris ton raisonnement, le MBP étant plus rapide sur ces résultats que le PM, et comparer deux fréquences identiques de deux architectures différentes n'a aucun sens...


----------



## melaure (13 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Je n'ai pas bien compris ton raisonnement, le MBP étant plus rapide sur ces résultats que le PM, et comparer deux fréquences identiques de deux architectures différentes n'a aucun sens...



Oui bien sur mais c'était pour donner une idée. Si on downclock le C2D à la fréquence du G5, il ne fait pas mieux. Evidement si le G5 existait encore il serait certainement à la même fréquence que le C2D, voir plus vu de ce qu'IBM fait avec le Power aujourd'hui. Mais bon allez laissons le passé ou il est 

Même si certains constructeurs de PC commence à mettre du CELL comme copro parce que le X86 est à la rue en puissance de calcul, on n'y reviendra pas ... continuons à transformer nos MBP en pierrade, ça c'est l'avenir !   

D'ailleurs des petites tranches de lard grillées sur MBP Alu sous NFS Carbon, c'est bon !


----------



## divoli (13 Septembre 2008)

Tu as la mémoire courte. On l'aura attendu longtemps, ce PowerBook G5. Il ne risquait pas de chauffer, celui-là, vu que IBM n'a jamais été fichu de le sortir. :rateau:


----------



## Macincal (13 Septembre 2008)

Je place aussi ma question sur le MBP 2,4 que j'étais prêt à acheter pour la famille et surtout les jeux sous windows de mon gamin. J'étais prêt à faire avec la surchauffe du processeur qui a le mérite d'être surpuissant. Mais si ça vient en plus de la carte graphique défectueuse et susceptible de cramer, c'est plus embêtant. Ces jeux sollicitent beaucoup les machines et les emmerdes me pendent au bout du nez avec un MBPro, non ? Qu'en pensez-vous ? Un imac serait mieux ? Dommage ! Un portable nous aurait été bien utile. Je dois acheter une machine lundi ou mardi. Merci.

----------------------------------------------
(posté dans jeux sous windows)
"J'envisage d'acheter un Macbook Pro 2,4 GHz 2 Go de ram. Pourrais-je faire tourner guild wars et counter strike sans problème sous bootcamp ? Comme sur un portable PC, genre 2 GHz et carte graphique moyenne ?

Merci
     Citation:
                                                                      Envoyé par *greggorynque* 

 
_sans soucis et a fond !

ce sont de vieux jeux quand même et apple donne de bons drivers sur MBP donnant a sa carte graph. plus de puissance que sous certains PC (à carte équivalente j'entend)_

Merci pour ces infos. C'est en fait pour mon gamin. J'étais prêt à foncer pour un MBP 2,4 et puis panique ! Je suis tombé il y a quelques heures sur toutes les news sur les NVidia 8400 et 8600.

Effectivement, on a emprunté les MBP 2,2 d'un copain avant hier pour tester les jeux. Tout tourne impeccable mais, en 1 heure ou 2, Ai que calor !!! Terrible. Mon petit PB 12 n'a jamais dépassé 48°, lui.
Ça me tracassait pas trop mais l'annonce des soucis avec la Nvidia m'ont cabré...
Ça sera pour une utilisation mac, mais surtout pour du windows et pour du jeux intensif : c'est peut-être pas un bon plan. Dommage !!!!!
Qu'en pensez-vous ?"


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Bien moi je ne suis pas étonné que tu ne sois pas étonné.
> 
> Je n'ai pas le souvenir que 95 % des MacUser aient crachés sur le PPC, lors du passage à Intel. Ce sont surtout IBM et Motorola-Freescale qui ont tout fichus en l'air, les deux ou trois dernières années de l'époque PPC.
> 
> ...



on nous dit chez apple 5x plus rapide.

dans mon cas c'est bien plus rapide mais pas 5x

a peine un peu mieux...


----------



## melaure (13 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Tu as la mémoire courte. On l'aura attendu longtemps, ce PowerBook G5. Il ne risquait pas de chauffer, celui-là, vu que IBM n'a jamais été fichu de le sortir. :rateau:



C'est plutôt toi qui n'a aucune mémoire parce que tu n'as jamais fait l'effort de te renseigner. Si tu t'abonnais au tech news d'IBM au lieu de rester enfermé dans ton petit monde mac étroit, tu aurais vu la sorti du PPC970 mobile qu'Apple a totalement ignoré parce que ça faisait longtemps que Steve avait décidé de passer à Intel. Je préférerais a voir ça dans mon portable (et une puce ATI bien sur).

En plus la plupart des news letters techniques IBM sont gratuites, alors tu n'as pas d'excuse.

Et franchement quand je lis ce qu'IBM fait depuis, toutes les news d'Intel me paraissent insipides ... Si on avait un proc entre le CELL et le Power6/7, il toasterait encore largement toutes les pathétiques "innovations" d'Intel.

Bref pour en revenir à Intel, il vaudrait mieux qu'ils rognent sur les perfs et fasse enfin un truc qui ne chauffe pas. Pour l'instant ils sont vraiment médiocre (enfin comme depuis 20 ans ) et je ne parierais pas sur une longue longévité des machines portables d'Apple comme celle des années 90.

A force de chauffer comme une brute, il y a un moment ou le hard lâche ...


----------



## divoli (13 Septembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> C'est plutôt toi qui n'a aucune mémoire parce que tu n'as jamais fait l'effort de te renseigner. Si tu t'abonnais au tech news d'IBM au lieu de rester enfermé dans ton petit monde mac étroit, tu aurais vu la sorti du PPC970 mobile qu'Apple a totalement ignoré parce que ça faisait longtemps que Steve avait décidé de passer à Intel. Je préférerais a voir ça dans mon portable (et une puce ATI bien sur).
> 
> En plus la plupart des news letters techniques IBM sont gratuites, alors tu n'as pas d'excuse.



Qu'est-ce que c'est que ces c*nneries, encore !

On parlait de ce processeur dès 2002, bien avant le passage à Intel.

IBM n'a justement jamais été fichu d'intégrer ce processeur dans un ordinateur portable, vu sa dissipation thermique on se serait trouvé dans une situation pire qu'avec les processeurs Intel actuels.
C'était un type de processeur beaucoup plus adapté aux serveurs voire aux postes fixes, mais certainement pas aux ordinateurs portables.

Et c'était bien là le problème; on ne pouvait pas attendre _ad vitam aeternum _avec des portables G4.

SJ avait demander à IBM de se presser mais ils n'ont jamais rien fait. En fait, j'ai l'impression qu'IBM n'en avait plus rien à foutre, tout comme Motorola qui s'était déchargée sur sa filiale Freescale.

Et on a franchement longtemps attendu; je fais d'ailleurs parti de ceux qui ont attendu ce nouveau portable. Alors non je n'ai pas la mémoire courte. Et cela c'était avant le passage à Intel. Apple n'aurait pas misé autant sur IBM si elle avait dans l'esprit de passer à Intel guère de temps après, ne raconte pas n'importe quoi !

C'est le manque de performances d'IBM avec ces PPC qui a accéléré le passage à Intel, cela ne fait aucun doute.

Bref, c'est comme d'hab' avec toi; tu es prêt à toutes les désinformations pour justifier ces PPC.


----------



## medmed (13 Septembre 2008)

Salut tout le monde,

vous parlez beaucoup du MBP qui chauffe trop en corrélation avec l'architecture et le processeur Intel, mais pour moi ce qui chauffe le plus quand je lis iStats c'est pas le processeur Intel, mais bien le processeur graphique, qui a souvent 6° voir 7° de plus que le processeur et qui peut monter en jeu (pas énorme, c'était WoW) à 83°C+...!

Je trouve que le processeur reste à une température assez normale étant donné la chaleur dégagé par la CG, et si la puce graphique NVidia chauffait moins, forcément le processeur chaufferait moins! 

Faute à l'architecture Intel? Dans notre cas je ne pense vraiment pas, ce serait donc plutôt faute à NVidia, car ce problème ne serait jamais apparu avec des CG ATI.


----------



## flotow (13 Septembre 2008)

ouais, mais la, NVidia et l'histoire du substrat qui merde...
ca n'arrange les choses.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Septembre 2008)

Melaure n'a pas tort: les processeurs PPC étaient plus performants à fréquence égale.

Ceci dit, les Mac intel sont des machines rapides aussi...

Moi je préferais le temps du PPC aussi pour les démonstrations de supériorité face aux PC, c'était rigolo (le pentium escargot...)


----------



## BS0D (15 Septembre 2008)

Je vais casser un peu votre débat, juste pour signaler que je viens d'acheter un petit bureau en verre bidon (mais esthétique) à 60&#8364; chez confo, et là ça n'a rien à voir... 

Je suis à *48°C et les ventilos à 1500rpm seulement*.

Comme quoi le verre c'est véridique, ça dissipe bien la chaleur... je retrouve la magie d'un ordinateur à température correcte! 



NB: j'ai *Firefox*,* Flex Builder*, *Transmission*, *MSN* et *iTunes* d'ouvert...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Septembre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Je vais casser un peu votre débat, juste pour signaler que je viens d'acheter un petit bureau en verre bidon (mais esthétique) à 60 chez confo, et là ça n'a rien à voir...
> 
> Je suis à *48°C et les ventilos à 1500rpm seulement*.
> 
> ...



idem sur le bureau a mon travail en fait une paillasse en carelage, 48°
au lieu des 60 sur le bois


----------



## Stephans (18 Septembre 2008)

Salut,

A mon avis le bois absorbe la chaleur et la garde; ce qui veut dire que le Macbook pro reste toujours au chaud  ... et ce n'est pas ce que l'on recherche  

Le verre est un mauvais conducteur de chaleur ... donc il restera moins chaud que le bois. La chaleur doit effectivement mieux s'évacuer dans l'air.

La question est ne faut t-il pas surélever le macbookpro (d'1 mm pas plus) et le poser sur une plaque de verre afin d'améliorer la circulation d'air ?

Mais ce n'est plus ce que j'appelle un portable ...

Bonne journée.

Stéphane.


----------



## BS0D (18 Septembre 2008)

C'est vrai que les artifices dont on parle dans ce sujet, plaques alu avec ventilos dessous sur lesquelles poser le MBP, surélévation par l'utilisateur etc... font perdre un peu du charme de la portabilité de l'ordi, qui comme je le dis si souvent se paie excessivement cher chez Apple. Trop cher à mon goût. 

Perso j'ai investi dans la portabilité, je ne le regrette pas: j'en ai besoin pour mes cours et cela correspond à mon style de vie en général. 
Je ne vais nulle part, ou rarement, sans mon ordi, dans lequel pour faire simple, il y a ma vie, mes intérêts et mes "artifices de divertissement". 

Voila, c'est la raison pour laquelle je me refuse à tomber dans une installation qui le rendrait plutôt confortable posé sur un bureau à ne pas bouger -- avec notamment ventilos ou surélévation pour les soucis de température, câbles branchés à droite et à gauche etc. 
Je le branche sur l'auxiliaire audio *quand j'en ai besoin* exclusivement, sur ma TV quand j'ai besoin de faire du travail vidéo, mais pour la bureautique, il reste posé sur sa table en verre et rien autour!

Enfin, chacun voit midi à sa porte ... et fait de son ordi la station de travail ou de divertissement qui lui convient


----------



## Stephans (18 Septembre 2008)

Salut *BS0D* 

Je suis nouveau dans le monde d'Apple.

Je trouve que le bureau en verre est une bonne idée !   je vais essayer et je te tiendrais au courant de l'évolution de la température

Je suis d'accord avec toi pour la portabilité    D'ailleur en général c'est entre chez toi et ton lieu de travail ... donc une plaque de verre au boulot et une chez toi et hop 

C'est aussi ce que je recherchais. Je travaille dans une université où je fais de la recherche. J'utilise des logiciels de simulation qui tournent essentiellement sous windows et qui demandent beaucoup de ressources 2-3 Go selon la simulation et l'utilisation d'un ou deux core à 100%.

Là où il y'a un problème c'est que le macbook pro chauffe beaucoup plus sous windows (bootcamp) que sous mac (qui chauffe déjà assez).

Mon portable est parti déjà deux fois au sav. 1ère fois problème avec la charnière et le bouton on/off;   2ème fois pour changement de la CM car j'avais un écran noir .... en voyant toutes les news je suis sûr que c'est la puce graphique de Nvidia ... 

Bizarrement l'endroit le plus chaud sous le macbpro c'est l'endroit de la puce graphique pareil pour la barre au dessus des touches de fonction.

Quand je vois certains de mes collègues qui ont un macbook pro ancienne génération (janvier 2007) et qui peuvent le mettre sur leurs genoux ... moi pas.

J'ai un mbpro (juillet 2007/17p/2.4GHz/4Go) et c'est sûr que la portabilité est moindre qu'un 15p, mais ça reste raisonnable. J'étais très content de mon achat car toutes personnes qui m'avaient conseillé, me disaient tu verras tu garderas ta machine 5-10 ans, l'os est super stable et c'est un super machine .

Là où je suis déçu, c'est que j'ai mis une fortune dans un tel portable (+3 ans de garantie) et qu'il est déjà parti deux fois au SAV et qu'à mon avis ce n'est pas la dernière fois ...

Pour une première aventure chez Apple ... ça risque bien d'être la dernière!

Bonne fin de journée à toi 

Stéphane


----------



## BS0D (18 Septembre 2008)

salut Stephane, 

Je comprends bien ton "désarroi" quant à ta première expérience Apple. Je ne suis pas très ancien macuser non plus...
Je n'ai eu aucun prob avec mon MBP pour l'instant mais je dois préciser que celui-ci est tout neuf (Juin 2008). Comme cette histoire de NVidia et de chauffe a eu tendance à me faire flipper, j'ai investi dans le bureau (qui à vrai dire est plutôt une table!) en verre. 
60 pour préserver un appareil à 2500, c'est pas la mort !

On verra sur le long terme, je ne veux pas me formaliser ni flipper constamment -- pas avec le prix que j'ai payé l'engin!

J'ai une garantie d'un an et si j'ai le budget bientôt, l'*apple care* avant la fin de cette garantie: en attendant j'en garde une utilisation totalement "normale", mis à part que je le ménage quand il est posé chez moi et quand il fait chaud: c'est pas la peine de prendre des risques non plus


----------



## medmed (19 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

je suis régulièrement ce post, et pour ma part, j'ai payé mon MBP plus de 2000&#8364; (15" 2,4Ghz etc...), et je ne compte pas me limiter dans son utilisation pour un possible défaut de carte graphique, même si je suis vraiment déçu d'Apple (et de Nvidia) dans leur gestion de cette affaire...
En attendant, je ne suis pas sous AppleCare, et ma période de garantie se termine début Octobre, malheureusement. Néanmoins, je compte bien continuer à jouer à War Online avec mon MBP (sous windows via BootCamp en plus :rose, et advienne que pourra.
Dans le pire des cas, si j'ai un réel problème de CG, alors j'essayerai de le faire passer en vice caché..

Ps : On peut acheter l'AppleCare même si c'est pas en même temps que l'achat de la machine? Si oui, ce défaut est-il pris en compte par ce dernier?


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Septembre 2008)

Tu as un an à partir de ta date d'achat pour souscrire un Apple Care.

Une défaillance technique graphique de la machine, qu'importe son origine, est bien sûr couverte.


----------



## BS0D (22 Septembre 2008)

Tiens, je viens de m'apercevoir d'un truc...

Je viens de faire l'update d'*iStatPro*:
Sur mon iStatPro, où je vérifie régulièrement les températures, je n'ai que* CPU A*, alors que sur le screenshot du site officiel du widget, y'a* CPU A* et *CPU B*.

Voir la pièce jointe 18546


j'imagine que le screenshot a été fait sur un MacPro avec plusieurs processeurs (ou un truc ds le genre!), mais je voudrais confirmation, c'est normal ou pas? 

Ma config ds ma signature...


----------



## efuit (25 Septembre 2008)

Je place aux quatre coins une rondelle découpée sur un bouchon de liège pour sur-élevé légèrement et faciliter la circulation de l'air.


----------



## BS0D (25 Septembre 2008)

efuit a dit:


> Je place aux quatre coins une rondelle découpée sur un bouchon de liège pour sur-élevé légèrement et faciliter la circulation de l'air.


 
L'idée est sympa même si ça reste moyen niveau portabilité... tu te vois trimballer tes bouchons de liège au bureau ou en amphi pour les cours? 
C'est bien si tu le laisses immobile à la maison... 



BS0D a dit:


> Tiens, je viens de m'apercevoir d'un truc...
> 
> Je viens de faire l'update d'*iStatPro*:
> Sur mon iStatPro, où je vérifie régulièrement les températures, je n'ai que* CPU A*, alors que sur le screenshot du site officiel du widget, y'a* CPU A* et *CPU B*.
> ...



Anyone? my problem?


----------



## flotow (25 Septembre 2008)

fait un AHT, si la sonde est HS, ca devrait le trouver (quoique les sondes processeurs, je sais pas si c'est checké)


----------



## BS0D (26 Septembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> fait un AHT, si la sonde est HS, ca devrait le trouver (quoique les sondes processeurs, je sais pas si c'est checké)



Donc c'est pas normal? tu as CPU A et B toi sur un MBP C2D ?


----------



## flotow (26 Septembre 2008)

non  (je viens de verifier)

le seul truc ou j'ai en double, c'est Graphic Processor Chip 1(53°C) et Graphic Processor Heatsink 1 (66°C) mais ce n'est pas le meme composant, ce sont deux zones 

mais bon, ca va 
a part le CPU au dessus de 70°C (78°) tout est en dessous!(en meme temps, j'ai reveillé la machine y'a 20 mins, et j'ai rien fait dessus )


----------



## divoli (26 Septembre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Donc c'est pas normal? tu as CPU A et B toi sur un MBP C2D ?



Ben il n'y a qu'un seul processeur dans les MBP (contrairement à certains MP qui en ont deux), donc c'est normal qu'il n'y ai que CPU A.

Par contre, tu peux affiner et avoir les températures des deux cores grâce à Hardware Monitor. C'est un shareware (quelques euros) qui non seulement te donne accès aux mesures de toutes les sondes (ce que iStat Pro ne fait pas), mais également à une multitude d'infos sur les caractéristiques de ton Mac. Il est régulièrement mis à jour, au fil des révisions matérielles et de l'évolution de l'OS...


----------



## paxcou (27 Septembre 2008)

Mo MBP chauffe autant que les autres mais ce post m'a rassuré ! Je commençais à m'interroger sur sa chaleur excessive. Elle ne serait donc pas excessive.



medmed a dit:


> j'ai payé mon MBP plus de 2000 (15" 2,4Ghz etc...)



J'ai acheté le même neuf pour 1600 euros.


----------



## divoli (27 Septembre 2008)

paxcou a dit:


> J'ai acheté le même neuf pour 1600 euros.



Ben non, justement pas, ce n'est pas le même. :sleep:


----------



## BS0D (27 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Par contre, tu peux affiner et avoir les températures des deux cores grâce à Hardware Monitor. C'est un shareware (quelques euros) qui non seulement te donne accès aux mesures de toutes les sondes (ce que iStat Pro ne fait pas),



Je viens de l'acheter, j'ai pas encore reçu ma licence donc je ne sais pas trop si ça va me plaire (la démo est un peu bidon). Mais pour 8,33 on va pas faire la fine bouche hein!

Merci Divoli


----------



## Nitiel (27 Septembre 2008)

Stephans a dit:


> Salut *BS0D*
> 
> Je suis nouveau dans le monde d'Apple.
> 
> ...


 
Et après on dit un macbook pro pour les professionnels est fiable !!!

Sinon mon macbook pro penryn 2,4 GHz de aout/septembre 2008 n'était pas si chaud que sa, je pouvais le garder sur les jambes (contact direct peau) en jouant a âge of empire 3 sous mac os x sans me brûler.


----------



## flotow (27 Septembre 2008)

le mettre sur le genoux? ou est le probleme?

y'en a pas 
si tu bosses comme un malade, ca va chauffer (dans tout les cas, quelque soit la machine, et c'est pareil sur les fixes, meme bien refroidis, les ventilos augmentent)
si tu fais internet/bureautique, la, tu peux le mettre sur les genoux, CG NVidia ou pas

apres, NVidia, pas sur qu'ils soient encore dans la prochaine rev.


----------



## BS0D (27 Septembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> apres, NVidia, pas sur qu'ils soient encore dans la prochaine rev.



J'espere pas perso... si jamais c'est le cas, je revends mon MBP actuel et je prends le nouveau


----------



## paxcou (29 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ben non, justement pas, ce n'est pas le même. :sleep:









Et je me suis trompé, à l'époque je l'ai eu à 1500 euros. Neuf, dans la boîte et un an de garantie.


----------



## melaure (29 Septembre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> J'espere pas perso... si jamais c'est le cas, je revends mon MBP actuel et je prends le nouveau



+1 pour moi !


----------



## flotow (29 Septembre 2008)

alala, nvidia 

@melaure: tu vas voir cet hier, ta nvidia, tu seras bien content de l'avoir


----------



## divoli (29 Septembre 2008)

Non rien.


----------



## Stephans (30 Septembre 2008)

Salut



Tucpasquic a dit:


> le mettre sur le genoux? ou est le probleme?
> 
> y'en a pas
> si tu bosses comme un malade, ca va chauffer (dans tout les cas, quelque soit la machine, et c'est pareil sur les fixes, meme bien refroidis, les ventilos augmentent)
> ...




Et bien justement, il est super chaud même en étant que sous firefox ... et c'est vraiment pire sous bootcamp dans le même conditions. C'est à dire sans travailler.

Autre chose, j'avais arrêté de travailler dessus 4 mois avant l'écran noir que j'ai eu en juin2008 (retour et échange de la carte mère) ...

Quelqu'un sait ce qu'apporte la nouvel maj ?

Stéphane


----------



## medmed (30 Septembre 2008)

Me voici de retour pour continuer à alimenter ce fil et vous faire d'une petite découverte...

Donc je joue à Warhammer Online en ce moment, disponible uniquement sous windows j'ai donc installer l'OS via BootCamp.
Et ça chauffe beaucoup, mais pas plus que si j'étais sous OSX à jouer à WoW par exemple.

Pour régler certains problèmes graphiques du jeu, j'ai installé un custom driver récupéré via le net (issu de la dernière version du driver Mobile de NVidia à la date d'aujourd'hui). C'était une solution d'optimisation graphique trouvée sur un forum consacré à WarOnline (jeuxonline.com).

J'installe, je paramètre quelques truc genre AntiAliasing et d'autres trucs spécifiques 3D via le Control Panel NVidia (clique droit sur le bureau de windows), je joue toute la soirée et une partie de la nuit, je vérifie la chaleur en dessous de mon MBP, et la je ne me brûle pas!! C'est beaucoup moins chaud que d'habitude!! 

Donc voilà, je me demande si ce ne sont pas les drivers bruts (sans optimisation) de NVidia qui sont mauvais finalement...

Qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## divoli (30 Septembre 2008)

Ca me fait penser à un topic de Toumak. C'est ceux-là que tu as récupéré ?


----------



## cedric198175 (30 Septembre 2008)

J'ai une petite solution pour les possesseur de MBP version Janvier et Mai 2006 en Core Duo

Installer ICyclone et acheter un ventilateur en Alu Zalman (ou autre marque) si toutefois la coque etait trop proche du dissipateur externe rajouter des petits patins en caoutchouc (pas en feutrine ca glisse, ce que l'on met sous les meuble et les chaise et vous devriez gagner entre 15 et 25° en tous cas je ne monte plus a 85°c


----------



## medmed (30 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ca me fait penser à un topic de Toumak. C'est ceux-là que tu as récupéré ?



Non, ce sont les Xtreme-G, téléchargé sur cette page (je suis sous win xp). 

Mais peut être qu'en mettant les pilotes OSX à jour le problème se règle, car je ne peux pas dire si ce sont les nouveaux pilotes qui améliorent la gestion de la température, ou si c'est l'optimisation faite par l'équipe Xtreme-G.

edit : C'est à essayer, mais étant beaucoup sur windows ces derniers jours pour le jeu, j'avoue avoir un peu la flemme de tester ça pour le moment :d


----------

